# Newbie noob



## ElidnasAynahkam (16/3/21)

Hi everyone. I'm new here and new to vaping in general. I have been a smoker for 15 years on and off and finally decided to go the vaping route.

At first I was really confused as there seems to be so much choice on what device to use, what juice to buy etc.

Hence I finally decided to go with an AIO as that seemed simpler for a beginner like me. Even then, I still had to do research as there are so many manufacturers. I finally settled on a Vaporesso Zero, a tiny thing which I actually liked (before breaking it within a couple of weeks). My next device was the XROS (also from Vaporesso) and this time I weirdly found myself liking the button activation more. To date I have only used the draw activation on the XROS twice since I bought it.

Then I thought that I'd like to have a spare in case my clumsiness made me break the XROS as well. So having been spoiled by Vaporesso, I decided to with another from the same manufacturer lol. This time I chose a Luxe PM40. It kinda seems like I'm subconsciously getting more complex as this time I will have to deal with separate coils instead of buying an all-in-one pod. Also, the PM40 does not allow any sort of draw activation so I guess I've chosen button activation. I bought it online and it seems it has arrived today at midday so I have an unboxing to look forward to after work.

I've tried 3 different e-liquids, a TKO Caramel Milk, an Exotica Arctic Mint, and an Exotica Misty Apple. Not a huge sample size, but I think I prefer the Exotica liquids for now. Seems my palette likes mint and fruit. Any recommendations for other tasty liquids around Durban?

Anyway, I've rambled enough, I'm glad to be here and anticipate spending a lot of time here learning stuff.

Reactions: Winner 17


----------



## Paul33 (16/3/21)

Welcome dude. You’ll love it here. We’re awesome. 

and I see you’re from Durban as well

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## Stranger (16/3/21)

Welcome and well done on the decision to quit the smokes.

Just a word of warning, the rabbit hole can be deep. There is an active classified section here that you may want to look at along the way. Some very good stuff that guys try but it does not suit them. Sometimes only days old and the sell on at very good prices. Worth a look at as I get the feeling that you are going to go the route many of us have done before you.

Look out Alice, here comes another one.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 6 | Winner 3


----------



## CJB85 (16/3/21)

Welcome and a huge cheer for kicking the stinkies!
You will find many helping hands and willing ears on this forum.
Liquids are so subjective, but give @ivc_mixer a shout. He makes top quality liquids in a myriad of flavours that you can customise to suit your needs. His prices are also ridiculously low, with some flavours starting at R100 for a 100ml bottle. @KZOR also has a very popular lime liquid that you will get many vouches for on the forum. Good luck and enjoy the tumble down the rabbit hole!

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (16/3/21)

Welcome @ElidnasAynahkam !!!! Well done on your choices so far and seems you have it down to a tee on research before buying, keep it that way, impulse buying can get you so far down the rabbit hole that you dont know if you are coming or going.

If you are unsure about something, ask away, someone here will have the answers or point you in the right direction.

Another juice range worth checking out is by local @Sickboy77 (https://dafogvape.com/). Most, if not all, vape shops in Durbs should have stock and it is pretty decent flavors!

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1


----------



## ElidnasAynahkam (16/3/21)

Thanks mate. I will definitely look them up. I like them tasty juices lol

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ElidnasAynahkam (16/3/21)

CJB85 said:


> Welcome and a huge cheer for kicking the stinkies!
> You will find many helping hands and willing ears on this forum.
> Liquids are so subjective, but give @ivc_mixer a shout. He makes top quality liquids in a myriad of flavours that you can customise to suit your needs. His prices are also ridiculously low, with some flavours starting at R100 for a 100ml bottle. @KZOR also has a very popular lime liquid that you will get many vouches for on the forum. Good luck and enjoy the tumble down the rabbit hole!


 Sure thing, I will check them out

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## vicTor (16/3/21)

ElidnasAynahkam said:


> Hi everyone. I'm new here and new to vaping in general. I have been a smoker for 15 years on and off and finally decided to go the vaping route.
> 
> At first I was really confused as there seems to be so much choice on what device to use, what juice to buy etc.
> 
> ...



welcome !

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## ivc_mixer (16/3/21)

Day 1:



Day 100:




Welcome and enjoy the journey!! Good luck and shout if you need help, this forum is packed with people who are all more than happy to assist with almost anything (almost = not going to help you move house or something )

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 11


----------



## Nailedit77 (16/3/21)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Welcome @ElidnasAynahkam !!!! Well done on your choices so far and seems you have it down to a tee on research before buying, keep it that way, impulse buying can get you so far down the rabbit hole that you dont know if you are coming or going.
> 
> If you are unsure about something, ask away, someone here will have the answers or point you in the right direction.
> 
> Another juice range worth checking out is by local @Sickboy77 (https://dafogvape.com/). Most, if not all, vape shops in Durbs should have stock and it is pretty decent flavors!


Thanks @DarthBranMuffin, we now known as Nailed it liquids

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ElidnasAynahkam (16/3/21)

Sickboy77 said:


> Thanks @DarthBranMuffin, we now known as Nailed it liquids


Where do I get your liquids @Sickboy77 ?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nailedit77 (16/3/21)

ElidnasAynahkam said:


> Where do I get your liquids @Sickboy77 ?


Most stores in Durban stock my stuff

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked (16/3/21)

@ElidnasAynahkam

Decadent Clouds makes an excellent juice range and they are in Durban. Search on Google to find a vape shop who stocks them.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (16/3/21)

Sickboy77 said:


> Thanks @DarthBranMuffin, we now known as Nailed it liquids



Yes, yes you have nailed it!  (sorry, still had the old site on my bookmarks)

https://nailedliquids.co.za/

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hooked (17/3/21)

ElidnasAynahkam Check your messages - I'm sending you Decadent Clouds info

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## ElidnasAynahkam (17/3/21)

So I got my new PM40 last night. I was so happy. Forgive the dark images, loadshedding last night so I used my rechargeable bedside light for some light.




Box felt heavy and was bigger than my current XROS. I chose the carbon fibre as I wanted a more understated colour. I quite like it.




I must say, I really really like the usb cables that Vaporesso supplies with their devices.

It's shorter in height than my XROS but fatter, thicker, and heavier (which is understandable as it has over twice the battery capacity)




I started with the 0.6 coil and was expecting it to be almost similar to the XROS, but it was really different.
On the XROS (which came with 0.8 and 1.2 pods) the 0.8 was really hot for me, and I definitely did not like it too much and switched to the 1.2. I was expecting the 0.6 on the PM40 to be hot as well but I was pleasantly surprised to find that it wasn't, it felt as cool as the 1.2 does on the XROS.

Also, I have the XROS fully open in the airway adjustment and it still feels tighter than the PM40 fully open. I've found a comparable position for my taste is fully open on XROS and 3/4 closed on PM40. Its not identical, but definitely close enough that I don't have to adjust any of them.

Taste as well was different. The XROS has a sweet taste using my normal juice while the PM40 has a less sweet taste but with different favour notes I didn't notice on the XROS. It's hard to describe but I taste the mint and apple tanginess more with the PM40 than I did with the XROS. Perhaps it is due to having had some caramel juice in the XROS before, will have to see how a new pod does.

All in all, I like my new baby, all smooth and dense and chubby as compared to the slim, cold, sharp edges of the XROS. They are both small enough that I can fit both in the small pocket of my chinos at work and choose what I feel like having (sweet vape, or more diverse flavours).

Thank you to all who sent me info via pm (of reviews of my device, of ejuices I should try, etc). I feel I will be spending a lot of time here. I'll leave with a pic of my family (so far).

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## Munro31 (17/3/21)

ElidnasAynahkam said:


> So I got my new PM40 last night. I was so happy. Forgive the dark images, loadshedding last night so I used my rechargeable bedside light for some light.
> 
> View attachment 225200
> 
> ...


Awesome, my first device was the Voopoo Vinci, it blew me away! So much so I bought the drag X after that, was definitely worth it as I still use it today with the RBA for my daily MTL. Fist and 2nd mods are usually what dictates if someone will stick to vaping, as you seem very happy I hope you stay with it!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Luqster548 (5/10/21)




----------



## Morix (29/10/21)

@ivc_mixer

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

